# World Cup



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone know if Dietmar is doing all the legs of the World Cup? If he is, good luck to him this week...


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

More than just him here in croatia. Also Hugh and Jay Lyon. They are shooting today. Me and Dietmar shoot tomorow. If tomorow is anything like today there will be a LOT of good scores.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

KevinT said:


> More than just him here in croatia. Also Hugh and Jay Lyon. They are shooting today. Me and Dietmar shoot tomorow. If tomorow is anything like today there will be a LOT of good scores.


cool :thumb: good luck tomorrow


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Nice!!!! Good luck guys!


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Porec World Cup Results*

Porec World Cup Results are posted at : http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=3741&me_id=2366


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

My appologies if I missed the rest of the gang. Hope you do all well


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Kevin is off to a great start, the WR could be in trouble. Dietmar is also on for a 1400+ at this pace. Lots of big scores.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

scores look great, but the WR is still safe for another day


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

holly poo batman, 11 scores 1400 and up for the guys and 4 for the gals


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow*

4 women over 1400 too!

G


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone else notice Brady Ellison? 1347 in Recurve and 1385 in Compound, the kid can shoot just about anything....


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Great Shooting Kevin and Dietmar! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Great shooting guys! See the score Kevin put up at 90? Yowsa!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow! the boys are over 1400 and 1300, way to go!


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

Got to say wow to kevins 90 meter score, 349 is good for most at 70m

HMMmm must be his new sight:mg:

Unless I am missing someone, it is too bad we could not have had a third cpd male there, would make for a interesting team round for Canada.

Good to all team Canada

Travis


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Hey thanks guys, I shot well yesterday only had one 8 the whole fita and it wa at 50meters. Like travis says I guess I owe it all to my new sight. Now if I only had the other one for my backup bow.......... Has that one arrived yet?


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

What's the new sight?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*good luck in the match play*

Kevin, good luck in the match play.. same to Dietmar too!..

Gilles


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

nockon said:


> what's the new sight?



cbe


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck today guys :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Look like D lost on a tie on his 3rd arrow*

Looks like Dietmar lost on a tie on 3rd tie breaking arrow in the quarterfinals?

117;t10;10;10?

G


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

ontario moose said:


> Looks like Dietmar lost on a tie on 3rd tie breaking arrow in the quarterfinals?
> 
> 117;t10;10;10?
> 
> G


they had to shoot a fourth arrow, with Dietmar scoring a 9 and Sigauskas scored a 10


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Are you sure he shot a 4th arrow?? FITA rules state that if you are still tied after the 3rd arrow, then the archer closest to the center with their 3rd arrow is declared the winner. If the rule has changed they I am sorry, but I have not seen a rule change.

It is an aweful way to lose a match. Great shooting none the less!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

XCalibre said:


> they had to shoot a fourth arrow, with Dietmar scoring a 9 and Sigauskas scored a 10


Gotta be rough being eliminated shooting the top score in the round! Ah well, such is the excitement of eliminations!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

""Gotta be rough being eliminated shooting the top score in the round! Ah well, such is the excitement of eliminations!""

at this level and format many could win, and it serves the sport, fantastic shooting and entertainment is guarenteed during the matches. All benefit in the end if the sport grows... wow, a little like tennis

wait a few years, I believe, in the wings are many more greats, practising at their home fields....wait for it, there'll be a kid from some unknown place that shoots some big scores with a donated bow and used arrows....let talent flourish and let's watch in awe and be entertained...and the internet helps..

well done guys, 4 Canucks at the show! 
cheers


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

bigdawg said:


> Are you sure he shot a 4th arrow?? FITA rules state that if you are still tied after the 3rd arrow, then the archer closest to the center with their 3rd arrow is declared the winner. If the rule has changed they I am sorry, but I have not seen a rule change.
> 
> It is an aweful way to lose a match. Great shooting none the less!


it was in the article on the FITA website. the third arrow was a closest to the center ruling, but the judges couldn't tell which arrow was closest, so they ended up having to shoot a rare fourth arrow shoot off.

excerpt from the article:



> TRILLUS could not however survive another round. He had to surrender in a breath-taking quarterfinal against Vladas SIGAUSKAS (LTU). The Lithuanian took a 2-point lead after the first end, 29-27. They both were perfect in the second end with 30 points. TRILLUS made up one point in the third end with a 30-29. He then tied the match in the last end with another 30-29 – final score 117-117. The first arrow of the shoot-off was 10 for both archers, and so was the second one. The third arrow was an X10 and the judge could not determine which one was closer to the centre. The archers had then to shoot a rare fourth arrow. This time TRILLUS scored a 9 and the no. 33 SIGAUSKAS completed the upset with a 10!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I am sorry. Good call, I should read before I post, :embara:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

WOW,, Kevin with the High X count out of the whole group,, CONGRATS!!

90m, only one point off his own record,, NICE. :mg:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

CBE is part of Scott Archery, Very nice sight, very sturdy.


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

**

Soo exciting!!!!

Hurray Dietmar for getting to Quarters!!!



XCalibre said:


> it was in the article on the FITA website. the third arrow was a closest to the center ruling, but the judges couldn't tell which arrow was closest, so they ended up having to shoot a rare fourth arrow shoot off.
> 
> excerpt from the article:


----------

